# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Ghép tour Nha Trang 4 ngày 3 đêm

## msdiep

*Du lịch Nha Trang*
*(Chương trình: 4 ngày 3 đêm - Khởi hành Thứ 04 hàng tuần)*

Nha Trang với điều kiện được thiên nhiên ưu đãi về vị trí, cảnh quan, khí hậu, cùng với nền tảng về lịch sử nhân văn của mình đã thu hút khách du lich trong nước và nước ngoài. Đến với Nha Trang du khách thoả sức tận hưởng khí hậu dịu mát cùng các món ngon nơi đây như bún cá nha trang, bánh căn, bún sứa, cháo hải sản, nem Ninh Hoà,…Ngày nay, Nha Trang không chỉ đẹp mà còn là thành phố tươi trẻ hơn, hiện đại hơn.

Ngày 01:                       ĐÓN KHÁCH – VINPEARL LAND                       (Ăn chiều)

- Đón Quý khách tại Sân Bay Cam Ranh / Ga Nha Trang, đưa về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi. 14h00 xe đưa đoàn khởi hành xuống KDL Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt qua Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí (phí tự túc) bằng Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới 3.320m tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng... Khám phá Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung muôn màu, Công Viên Nước hoành tráng và thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo… 
- Về lại Thành phố biển. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang by night.

Ngày 02:           VỊNH NHA PHU                                                 (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)

- Ăn sáng. Tham gia Chương trình Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu (ghép đoàn: xe + tàu).
F Hòn Thị: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc Đà Điểu Châu Phi và đàn Hươu, Nai trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
F  Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan (Hòn Hèo):
- Tham quan suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
- Thưởng thức chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên.
- Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: canô kéo dù, môtô nước...(phí tự túc).
- Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Hương Lan với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
F  Đảo Khỉ (KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):
- Thưởng thức các chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê.
- Thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đua xe thể thao F1(phí tự túc).
- Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký...
- Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 03:           KDL YANG BAY                                                (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)

- Ăn sáng. Khởi hành đi Yangbay. Trên đường đi Quý khách sẽ có dịp hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, ngắm cảnh đồng lúa, làng quê Khánh Hòa, làng dân tộc Raglay.    
- Đoàn đến Công Viên Yangbay, xe điện đưa quý khách tham quan Khu bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và Khu trò chơi dân gian, tham gia các trò chơi với những phần quà đầy hấp dẫn: bắn nỏ, đua heo  (trò chơi trong lễ mừng lúa mới của người Raglay và được phát sóng trên chương trình chuyện lạ Việt Nam).
- Tham quan Mô hình nhà Cổ thế kỷ 17 – nơi trưng bày nhạc cụ dân tộc (Đàn Đá, đàn T’rưng, đàn Chapi, sáo tỏ tình Tacung...),thưởng thức Chương trình biểu diễn văn nghệ độc đáo, ấn tượng và quý khách có thể tham gia các điệu múa cùng các cô gái, chàng trai người Raglay.
- Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng Đại ngàn với các món đặc sản núi rừng.
- Tham quan Thác Yang Bay và Thác Yang Khang, Hồ Không Đáy: Tự do ngắm cảnh, tắm thác, matxa nước... Nghỉ ngơi thư giãn bên bờ suối dưới những tán cây rừng, hoặc Quý khách có thể dạo chơi mua sắm đặc sản mật ong rừng, phấn hoa rừng, rượu cần, đồ thổ cẩm..
- Tham quan trại cá sấu với hàng trăm chú cá sấu lớn nhỏ, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức cảm giác Câu cá Sấu kiểu Úc.Mua sắm quà lưu niệm các sản phẩm từ cá sấu và Đà Điểu
- Xe đưa Quý khách về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

Ngày 04:           CITY TOUR – TIỄN ĐOÀN                                 (Ăn sáng, trưa)

- Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
- Tham quan Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà (được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy).
- Viếng Long Sơn Tự (Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà) cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.
- Tham quan Tháp Ponagar (Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu.
- Thưởng thức những cảm giác thật thư giãn và dễ chịu ở Khu Du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà (phí tự túc). Tự do tham quan và mua sắm Chợ Đầm (Trung tâm thương mại miền Trung).
- Trả phòng KS. Ăn trưa. Tiễn đoàn Sân bay Cam Ranh / Ga Nha Trang. Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan đầy thú vị!

*Giá tour trọn gói cho 1 khách*
*Khách sạn 3 sao: 3.200.000 VNĐ*
*Khách sạn 2 sao: 2.700.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn, khách đoàn liên hệ)*
Ghi chú: Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

* BAO GỒM:

1. Xe vận chuyển máy lạnh, đời mới theo chương trình.
2. Ngủ phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, trung tâm thành phố (phòng 02 khách - trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ:  ngủ phòng ba).
v  KS 2 sao: Thiên Tân, Sea View, 101 Ngôi Sao…(hoặc tương đương).
v  KS 3 sao: Angella, Hải Âu, Green…(hoặc tương đương).
3. Ăn các bữa theo chương trình: Điểm tâm tại KS + Ăn trưa & tối tại nhà hàng.
4. Vé tham quan các điểm.
5. Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt (tiếng Anh) phục vụ tận tình.
6. Nước suối (01 chai 0,5l/khách/ngày).
7. Bảo hiểm du lịch.

*  KHÔNG BAO GỒM:

1. Chi phí cá nhân, thức  uống tự gọi trong bữa ăn & tham quan vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
2.  Thẻ trọn gói Vinpearl (Vé cáp treo + các trò chơi tại Vinpearl).
3. Vé máy bay/tàu/ô tô khứ hồi: HN//NHATRANG//HN.

* GHI CHÚ:

1. Trẻ em 1 - 3 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ); phí phát sinh: ăn sáng ... bố mẹ thanh toán.
2. Trẻ em 4 - 9 tuổi: tính ½ suất (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ).
3. 10 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
4. Chương trình Nha Phu (ghép đoàn xe + tàu) vẫn áp dụng cho nhóm khách đi riêng.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322 Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com   - Đặt vé máy bay giá rẻ - Nói tới giá rẻ là nói tới ASM - Dat ve may bay gia re - Noi toi gia re la noi toi ASM*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

